# Problème d'accent



## oscarluigi (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau dans la communauté Mac, puisque je travaille dessus dans le cadre de mon
boulot depuis seulement 2 mois. Donc excusez moi si ma question semble triviale... 

Je dois transférer des fichiers texte (.txt) d'un PC vers un Mac, et j'ai quelques soucis au niveau
des accents. Une partie a été résolue par un collègue mais il me reste le problème du "â" qui se
transforme en "," au moment du transfert, et qui donc n'est plus reconnu comme tel par la suite.
Y'a-t-il une solution?

Par avance, merci

Yann


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens, dans le temps d'un petit soft sur lequel on pouvait draguer des fichiers texte, si c'étaient des textes Mac, il les recodait PC, et si c'étaient des textes PC, il les recodait Mac. Par contre, c'était il y a longtemps, à l'époque de Mac OS 7.5, et je veux bien être pendu si je me souviens de son nom, mais peut-être quelqu'un ici s'en souviendra, avec de la chance, il fonctionnera sous Classic.


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Et si tu enregistres ces fichiers en .rtf ?


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, dans le temps d'un petit soft sur lequel on pouvait draguer des fichiers texte, si c'étaient des textes Mac, il les recodait PC, et si c'étaient des textes PC, il les recodait Mac. Par contre, c'était il y a longtemps, à l'époque de Mac OS 7.5, et je veux bien être pendu si je me souviens de son nom, mais peut-être quelqu'un ici s'en souviendra, avec de la chance, il fonctionnera sous Classic.




Mon Alzheimer aidant, j'ai oublié aussi le nom de ce programme, mais je pense qu'en allant faire un tour au grenier et plus particulièrement dans ce coin , il y a une chance de trouver de quoi résoudre le problème d'Oscarluigi

PS. Je réserve une chaise au premier rang pour la pendaison


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (22 Septembre 2005)

Je dois transférer des fichiers texte (.txt) d'un PC vers un Mac, et j'ai quelques soucis au niveau
des accents. 


Pour ma part, il y a une solution bcp plus simple... Ouvrir le fichier .txt avec TextEdit, en spécifiant le format d'encodage (menu local du sélecteur) : Windows Latin...

Chez moi, c'est comme sakeuchfé !   

PJ


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (22 Septembre 2005)

Hey ! Psssssst ! Si il y en a qu'on des idées pour mon pb de Xcode....


----------



## petisoleil (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu enregistres ces fichiers en .rtf ?





Bonjour,

pourriez vous m'éclairer en me disant ce que c'est un fichier .RTF , travaillant surtout avec des fichiers .eps,  .ai....

merci de votre compréhension


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Septembre 2005)

petisoleil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> pourriez vous m'éclairer en me disant ce que c'est un fichier .RTF , travaillant surtout avec des fichiers .eps,  .ai....
> 
> merci de votre compréhension



rtf est un format de fichier de texte (comme .doc, .txt...). Il signifie rich text format, pour faire simple c'est du txt enrichi de la mise en page. son avantage est d'être plus universel et moins propriétaire que doc.
Sauf mise en page très élaborée, il y a peu de choses qui ne passeront pas.

En pratique. Tu fais enregister sous et tu choisis le format rtf. Ton fichier s'enregistrera alors comme monfichier.rtf au lieu de monfichier.doc

Ce fichier sera alors lisible par pratiquement tous les logiciels de texte sur mac, pc, unix ...


----------



## petisoleil (22 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> rtf est un format de fichier de texte (comme .doc, .txt...). Il signifie rich text format, pour faire simple c'est du txt enrichi de la mise en page. son avantage est d'être plus universel et moins propriétaire que doc.
> Sauf mise en page très élaborée, il y a peu de choses qui ne passeront pas.
> 
> En pratique. Tu fais enregister sous et tu choisis le format rtf. Ton fichier s'enregistrera alors comme monfichier.rtf au lieu de monfichier.doc
> ...




Ok merci pour ces précisions
je viens d'essayer, effectivement mais faut créer le fichier avec textedit et après seulement il est possible de le rouvrir avec illustrator

amicalement


----------



## LPARFRONT (1 Octobre 2005)

Le logiciel Conversion PC-MAC qui tourne sous Classic effectue le passage MAC -> PC (et réciproquement).

Le problème auquel je me heurte, est que j'échange de gros fichiers avec des correspondants sous PC. Ces gros fichiers (plusieurs Mo) ne sont pas convertis correctement.

Il est assez étrange que ce problème essentiel, n'est pas trouvé une réponse parfaite ?

Existe-t-il une version tournant sous système X ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

LPARFRONT a dit:
			
		

> Le logiciel Conversion PC-MAC qui tourne sous Classic effectue le passage MAC -> PC (et réciproquement).
> 
> Le problème auquel je me heurte, est que j'échange de gros fichiers avec des correspondants sous PC. Ces gros fichiers (plusieurs Mo) ne sont pas convertis correctement.
> 
> ...



Pas à ma connaissance. Une autre solution, que j'avais employé naguère pour sortir un interprète franco-russe (oui Morty, un interprète, pas un entremet  ) de l'embarras c'est une macro sous Word. Il te faut identifier tous les caractères posant problème, puis, en mettant Word en mode enregistrement (Outils -> Macro -> Nouvelle macro) procéder caractère par caractère via rechercher/remplacer (menu "Edition"), puis sauvegarde sous forme "texte". t'en fais deux comme ça (PC -> Mac et Mac -> PC), et t'es sauvé.


----------



## Langellier (1 Octobre 2005)

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut :
Sur le PC avec word, je fais "enregistrer au format html" sur une disquette PC.
Sur le mac j'ouvre avec un navigateur. Je sélectionne le texte et le copie dans ClarisWorks (je suppose que ça marche avec n'importe quel TdT mac).
Je viens de tester ceci entre win95 (word97) et performa 6400 (ClarisWorks). J'ai retrouvé tous mes caractères spéciaux à l'identique.


----------



## apenspel (1 Octobre 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut ce que ça vaut :
> Sur le PC avec word, je fais "enregistrer au format html" sur une disquette PC.
> Sur le mac j'ouvre avec un navigateur. Je sélectionne le texte et le copie dans ClarisWorks (je suppose que ça marche avec n'importe quel TdT mac).
> Je viens de tester ceci entre win95 (word97) et performa 6400 (ClarisWorks). J'ai retrouvé tous mes caractères spéciaux à l'identique.


Théoriquement, tu devrais pouvoir ouvrir du texte PC directement dans un navigateur Mac, sans enregistrer en HTML. Un navigateur est capable de changer d'encodage. D'ailleurs,  il se fait que l'encodage Western je ne sais plus combien est celui d'un PC.


----------



## FjRond (2 Octobre 2005)

Il existe une solution en ligne de commande (à condition quu'il s'agisse bien d'un fichier .txt, et non .rtf, .doc, etc.) :

```
$ iconv -f L1 -t MACROMAN source.txt > cible.txt
```
Il me semble en effet que l'encodage par défaut des fichier texte sous Windows est ISO latin1. Pour aller du Mac au PC, ça se corse, parce que latin1 est du 7 bits et MACROMAN du 8 bits - autant que j'ai pu comprendre. Donc certains caractères ne seront pas convertis en Latin1. Windows ne supporte même pas ISO latin9 qui est aussi en 8 biits (du moins W 2000, seule version que je connaisse).


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une solution en ligne de commande (à condition quu'il s'agisse bien d'un fichier .txt, et non .rtf, .doc, etc.) :
> 
> ```
> $ iconv -f L1 -t MACROMAN source.txt > cible.txt
> ...



Nan, codés sur 7 bits, il n'y aurait pas les caractères accentués, situés au delà du code 127. simplement, l'ASCII lui est sur 7 bits, et chaque système à adopté sa propre table de caractères pour les codes de 128 à 255 (partie dite "ASCII étendu" qui n'est en fait pas normalisée). C'est pour ça qu'une conversion est nécessaire.

Pour connaître le code d'un caractère sous Windows, c'est simple, il suffit de regarder sa position dans l'utilitaire "Table de caractères", ils y figurent dans l'ordre (de gauche à droite, puis de haut en bas en partant du code 20 Hex, soit 32 décimal).


----------



## FjRond (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, codés sur 7 bits, il n'y aurait pas les caractères accentués, situés au delà du code 127.


Très juste. J'aurais dû réfléchir avant de poster.
Mais la conversion en ligne de commande fonctionne, ce qui est, après tout, la question de départ ici.


----------



## lilo06 (4 Octobre 2005)

j'ai un problème avec mes pages web sous mac os9 les E avec  accents comme cela éè ça donne des ù ou % etc... ?
Est-ce normal ou est-ce que je peux faire quelque chose pour que je puisses lire mes pages sans avoir des hiéroglyphes à traduire!!!

Merci de me renseigner j'ai pensé à mettre Nescape PLUTOT qu'internet mais je ne sais pas si ça va changer  grand chose ...mais que faire alors!!!????????


----------



## FjRond (5 Octobre 2005)

lilo06 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un problème avec mes pages web sous mac os9 les E avec  accents comme cela éè ça donne des ù ou % etc... ?
> Est-ce normal ou est-ce que je peux faire quelque chose pour que je puisses lire mes pages sans avoir des hiéroglyphes à traduire!!!
> 
> Merci de me renseigner j'ai pensé à mettre Nescape PLUTOT qu'internet mais je ne sais pas si ça va changer  grand chose ...mais que faire alors!!!????????


Essayez en ajoutant l'option meta... à l'entête de votre fichier.html :

```
<HEAD>
<!--Pour les caractères accentués -->
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="txt/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<TITLE>votre titre</TITLE>
</HEAD>
```
Ça devrait suffire.


----------



## zephiro (4 Décembre 2005)

Depuis 1 semaine, je cherche un éditeur texte qui gère à la fois ce type de problème d'accent entre mac et pc et les retour chariot correctement. ...et c'est toujours soit l'un soit l'autre. 
TextEdit gère bien les accents si on enregistre en windows latin effectivement et il ajoute même l'extension .txt mais quand on ouvre le document sur PC, les retour chariot sont remplacés par des "petit carrés" !
J'ai bien cherché d'autres éditeurs : 
- Smultron ouvres bien les fichiers texte PC mais à toujours le même problème avec les retours chariots.
- Textmate gère bien les retours chariots mais il est en anglais, en version limitée et ne rajoute pas l'extension.
- TextWrangler est presque la solution parfaite : il est converti bien les accents et les retour chariots si on choisi bien l'option DOS et western windows latin 1 pour l'encodage et il est en freeware. C'est un peu compliqué d'avoir à y penser à chaque fois qu'on enregistre. De plus, il ne rajoute pas l'extension et est en anglais.

Quelqu'un connaît-il un éditeur texte qui réuni toute ces qualités :
- Freeware ou pas cher (10¤ environ)
- gère bien le type d'encodage par défaut dans les préférences nottament en western windows latin 1.
- permet d'ajouter l'extension .txt par défaut.
- possède une interface en français.

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Avec Google j'ai trouvé ça.

Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que vous recherchez, non testé par moi donc à vous de voir.
C'est un Shareware.

http://www.apimac.com/clean_text/index.php

@+


----------



## zephiro (4 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour la recherche. J'ai testé. Verdict : textcleaner n'est pas vraiment approprié pour ce genre de chose. Il propose une fonction pour convertir les documents provenant de PC mais pas le contraire. De plus, textedit le fait également "sans rien dire".
Pour ceux qui rencontreraient ce genre de problème la solution que j'ai toruvé c'est d'éditer le document texte fait sur Mac sous "editpad pro". Ce logiciel interprète bien les retours chariot fait depuis Mac.
C'est une bonne solution mais ce n'est pas une solution satisfaisante si l'on veut communiquer avec des utilisateur PC qui ne possèdent pas ce logiciel.


----------



## FjRond (5 Décembre 2005)

zephiro a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 1 semaine, je cherche un éditeur texte qui gère à la fois ce type de problème d'accent entre mac et pc et les retour chariot correctement. ...et c'est toujours soit l'un soit l'autre.
> TextEdit gère bien les accents si on enregistre en windows latin effectivement et il ajoute même l'extension .txt mais quand on ouvre le document sur PC, les retour chariot sont remplacés par des "petit carrés" !
> J'ai bien cherché d'autres éditeurs :
> - Smultron ouvres bien les fichiers texte PC mais à toujours le même problème avec les retours chariots.
> ...


Je n'ai pas ces problèmes avec GNU Emacs. Je transfère régulièrement des fichiers .txt et .tex créés sur mon mac vers les PC de mon lieu de travail via l'iDisk. Je les ouvre sur le PC avec NTEmacs.
Je précise que j'utilise Emacs sur le Mac en console Terminal que je règle sur Latin1.
Mais ça ne répond qu'à une partie de vos demandes.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même problème mais pour des pages html.
Voici la page html codée en ISO-8859-2 http://www.esiee.fr/~malleta/
Voici une autre page codée en UTF-8 http://www.esiee.fr/~malleta/droopysite/Hasard_.html

Pensez-vous qu'il y a possibilité avec iconv pour convertir le codage et un sed pour changer tous les


> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />


en





> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-2">



de recoder toutes les pages du dossier droopysite et de ses sous-dossiers.

Merci


----------



## ambrine (16 Mars 2009)

Il existe le soft Cylone qui fonctionnait sur mon G5 et qui plante à son démarrage sur mon iMac C2D...


----------

